# دراسة: الفيل يجري ويمشي في آن واحد



## جيلان (19 فبراير 2010)

دراسة: الفيل يجري ويمشي في آن واحد










تبين انها تسير وتركض في نفس الوقت​ 
قالوا في الطرائف والنكات ان الفيل يطير، لكن السؤال الاكثر جدية: عندما يسرع الفيل هل يعني ذلك انه يجري ام يسير سيرا عاديا؟
العلماء يقولون انهم عرفوا الجواب على هذا السؤال، وهو انه يفعل الامرين.. يسير ويجري في نفس الوقت.
ولاحظ العلماء، من خلال مراقبة الفيلة وهي تسير/تجري على مسار الكتروني متطور، انها تركض باقدامها الامامية وتسير باقدامها الخلفية.
وكان بحث سابق قد استنتج ان الفيلة تقوم بأمر مثير للاستغراب وعجيب، وهي انها تسير وتركض عندما تسرع.
الا ان فريق البحث البلجيكي الايطالي التايلندي المشترك تمكن من التحقق ورصد هذه الظاهرة بدقة اكثر من خلال استخدام مسار الكتروني صنع خصيصا لقياس القوة الخارجة من كل خطوة من خطوات الفيل اثناء حركته.
وقال الدكتور تورمان هجلوند رئيس فريق البحث للبي بي سي ان الفريق صمم مسارا خاصا لقياس القوة في اقدام الفيلة.
وتم بعد ذلك قياس حركة فيلة متنوعة من تايلند، من الصغير البالغ وزنه نحو 879 كيلوجراما، حتى الفيل الكامل البالغ وزنه قرابة اربعة اطنان.
وسجل الفريق اعلى سرعة لتلك الفيلة والتي بلغت نحو 18 كيلومترا في الساعة، كما صورت كاميرات عالية الدقة والحساسية الحركة الديناميكية لسير او ركض الفيلة.
ويقول الدكتور هجلوند ان الركض في الحيوانات الضخمة اشبه بآلية القفز، لكن في الفيلة هناك فرق وهو انها تمزج بين قوتي الركض والسير.
ويعتزم العلماء مستقبلا مراقبة طريقة سير وركض حيوانات ضخمة مثل وحيد القرن وفرس النهر.


*المصدر : BBCArabic
تاريخ النشر : الجمعة, 12 فبراير/ شباط, 2010, 11:06 GMT*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 فبراير 2010)

حلوة الدراسة دى طريفة اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير يا جىجى للمعلومة
تسلم ايدك


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

مش قادرة اتخيل اللي بيحصل
فعلا سبحان الله
مفيش مستحيل عند ربنا
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2010)

*ثانكس جلى المعلومه*
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2010)

ويعتزم العلماء مستقبلا مراقبة  طريقة سير وركض حيوانات ضخمة مثل وحيد القرن وفرس النهر.

ازكى يا زميلة 

منتظرين بقى

هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (20 فبراير 2010)

معلومة جديدة عن الفيلة 

شكرا يا جيلان عالخبر 

وعقبال ما نسمع انك جبتي فيل صغير تربيه في البيت هههه


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

بيركض و بيمشي زينا لما نكون مروحين ع الجامعة منركض و منمشي لان عيب نركض بالشارع ههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> حلوة الدراسة دى طريفة اوى
> ميرسى لك كتير يا جىجى للمعلومة
> تسلم ايدك



*العفوا يا ديدى تسلميلى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش قادرة اتخيل اللي بيحصل
> فعلا سبحان الله
> مفيش مستحيل عند ربنا
> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا معاكي ويباركك​



*المستحيل معرفته النهاردة جايز جدا بكرة نعرفه
ميرسى مرمورة على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*شكـــرا


للموضوع الرائع

والمعلومات الجميله والجديده


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس جلى المعلومه*
> ​



*العفوا مارسلينو 
نورررت*


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ويعتزم العلماء مستقبلا مراقبة  طريقة سير وركض حيوانات ضخمة مثل وحيد القرن وفرس النهر.
> 
> ازكى يا زميلة
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههه وماله والماموس كمان لو عايز 
مع الثقافى العلمى مش هتقدر تغمض عنيييك :smil6:*


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> معلومة جديدة عن الفيلة
> 
> شكرا يا جيلان عالخبر
> 
> وعقبال ما نسمع انك جبتي فيل صغير تربيه في البيت هههه



*ههههههههههه
طبعا عشن اتأكد بنفسى و مصدر الموضوع يكون مضمون
طب لو حبيت انزل موضوع عن الديناصورات هتصرف ازاى :w00t:
*


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> بيركض و بيمشي زينا لما نكون مروحين ع الجامعة منركض و منمشي لان عيب نركض بالشارع ههههههههه



*وياريتنا بنلحق المحاضرات فى الاخر ههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك رين نورت*


----------



## جيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكـــرا
> 
> 
> للموضوع الرائع
> ...



*ويباركك ايضا اخى
شكرا لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 فبراير 2010)

معلومة طيبة 
وموضوع جميل 
شكراا​


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2010)

*العفوا حببيتى ميرسى انتى الاجمل*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جيلان

على المعلومة القيمة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (3 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا جيلان​
> 
> على المعلومة القيمة دى​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
*العفو يا تاسونى ويباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههه 18 كيلو بس ههههههههههه 

شكرا علي الموضوع 

*


----------



## جيلان (14 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *ههههههههههه 18 كيلو بس ههههههههههه *
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع *


 

*كتر خير الدنيا هههههههههه*


----------

